# Converting Rhino/Razorback



## Noxnoctis22 (Oct 19, 2009)

Not sure if this has been covered yet but I'm looking into purchasing the SM Battleforce Box Set and I was wondering what I would need to make the Rhino I get in that box set into a Razorback/Rhino?

I was suggested to just buy the Razorback alone at first and use that to convert it into a Razorback/Rhino but I also need the other units that come the SM Battleforce Box Set as it saves me $$$ in the long run.

I just love the idea of buying/having one tank unit that can function as a Razorback/Rhino. Any other suggestions that fall along these lines would be great as well!


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

*razorback bitz*

Thats an easy one, buy the battleforce, then go to thewarstore.com and order the razorback upgrade bitz. I know I sound like I work for them but trust me, they save lives.

You can make the Rhino chassis interchangeable using common magnets, if you need to know how to do that send me a private message.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

You don't even need magnets.

The Rhino has a big top hatch (two rectangular interlocking teeth doors). These will just sit in the space for them on top. It also comes with the turret mounting plate, which also sits into the same space as the top hatches (one or the other - they don't both fit at the same time).

The razorback turret (HB) is the same as the front "turret" for the Land Raider.
If you want the twin-assault cannon option - use the front turret from the LR Crusader.

You can buy the Razorback sprue and the crusader sprue separately (from GW or other places).


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

chromedog said:


> You don't even need magnets...........



Personally I would use magnets, especially if you army is mounted on a tournament base. 


And since when could razorbacks use assault cannons? Thats Pwnage!


----------



## Noxnoctis22 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for the tips/advice. I'll keep them in mind once I purchase the SM Battleforce Box Set.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Treewizard648 said:


> Personally I would use magnets, especially if you army is mounted on a tournament base.
> 
> 
> And since when could razorbacks use assault cannons? Thats Pwnage!


since the new codex. they can also take heavy flamers and lascannon + TL plasma guns


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

jams said:


> since the new codex. they can also take heavy flamers


How did i miss this? Think my razorback will be getting a facelift :grin:

Also for content - Forgeworld do some nice razorback upgrade kits that would work for what you want to do.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The terminus ultra conversion kit gives you the following options. Please note i don't know what options are available for the razorback so some of these may not be codex legal.
Razorback tl lascannons
Razorback tl heavy bolters
Predator Tllascannons with heavy bolter sponsons
Predator Tllascannons with lascannon sponsons
Maybe that helps


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Options are:

Twin-linked (TL) Heavy Bolter
TL- Lascannon
TL- Heavy Flamer*
TL- Assault cannon*
Lascannon (single) and twin-linked plasma guns **

* Gained this option with this codex
** Legacy model - original Razorback model had this setup.

It has however, LOST the multi-melta option from the last codex (unless you go FW IA when it can have a twin-linked one as a 'free' upgrade. See the IA2 update from FW).

The T-L heavy bolter and T-L Lascannons are available on the Razorback weapon sprue (or as part of the Landraider Terminus upgrade set).
The assault cannons are on the NEW Land Raider Crusader weapons sprue.
Heavy flamer option can be made with the SoB Immolator weapons sprue COMBINED with the Razorback turret (the H. Flamers will fit on the same pegs).
Lascannon/T-L plasma gun is a tricky one. It's mainly to allow those people with the older kit to use it again.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Treewizard648 said:


> Thats an easy one, buy the battleforce, then go to thewarstore.com and order the razorback upgrade bitz. I know I sound like I work for them but trust me, they save lives.
> 
> You can make the Rhino chassis interchangeable using common magnets, if you need to know how to do that send me a private message.


warstore dont sell upgrade bits they only sell the entire sprue, but other bitz store might have them in bitz form :so_happy:

or will be restocking them very soon!!


----------

